# What is the correct way to shoot? Both eyes open or just one?



## RalphS (Nov 3, 2011)

I've been watching a lot of videos and I'm getting mixed ideas on how the "correct" way to shoot a handgun is. Some folks say to close your left eye (if you are right handed) and leave your right open to align the sights. Some others are saying to leave both eyes open for security reasons, but when I do that, I get double vision. 
Is it personal perference or am I just reading things wrong?


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

it's just what your dominant eye is. if you're shooting from the hip use both eyes. using sight use your right eye if right handed. Even lefties use the right eye most times


----------



## AnvilIron (Mar 1, 2012)

Like Leon said...it's your dominant eye that's important, not whether you're right handed or left handed. The URL below explains how to determine which eye is dominant. If you're sighting, trying to hit a very specific target, use your dominant eye and close the other. If you're engaging a close and non-stationary target, keep both eyes open to better track target movement. Your dominant eye will do the sighting naturally. Double or blurred vision is not an issue in this type of shooting... you're not trying hit a bullseye.

How to Test for the Dominant Eye | eHow.com


----------

